# how many washes will heatpress design last?



## lokster (Sep 9, 2007)

now im wondering how long does a heatpressed design last? especially on a 100% cotton shirt?

ive heard from a friend with a heat pressed design the shirt is only good for 3 washes! im not sure how true that is but if it is, its very short. also does the design crack off fast? or what??

if so, is a use of a certain paper a factor? certain papers have certain lifespans on shirt? thanks for any info available


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

i've printed flock, foil, thermoflex, plastisol transfers and have experienced no fading.


----------



## lokster (Sep 9, 2007)

where can i get flock foil and thermoflex, first time ive heard of the papers.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I've had problems with my plastisol transfers cracking badly after only a few washes. I've started pre pressing my shirts for 35-30 seconds (rather than for 15) and washing the shirts inside out in cold water and hanging to dry and have noticed a lot less problems.


----------



## lokster (Sep 9, 2007)

wow so pressure and timing are a factor, i want the most durable solution possible because people will wear the shirt and wash it with cold or hot regardless of what you tell them


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I have been doing wash test with Jet pro SofStretch on 100 percent cotton two shirts
1.washed with the instructions that comes with it washed 15 times now still looks the same as when I did it

2. washed in hot water and dry15 times with heat still has bright colors but some of the fibers are showing rich gaves it slit white look to it
I am going to try to do 30 washs and then post here to show what they look like


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

lokster said:


> where can i get flock foil and thermoflex, first time ive heard of the papers.


 
those are not papers that you can print on, they are vinyl sheets (or rolls) that are cut with a cutter plotter and then heat applied.


----------



## lokster (Sep 9, 2007)

my bad im new to the heat press technique. thanks for the tip, i think 15 washes is alright.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

lokster said:


> ive heard from a friend with a heat pressed design the shirt is only good for 3 washes!


Your friend who suggested 3 washes is probably right. _*IF*_ you are talking about consumer transfer paper applied with a hand iron. A lot of people try the transfer paper from the local office supply, experience horrible results, and assume that all heat transfers are inferior.

In reality, the quality and durability depends _completely_ on what is being applied with the heat press. Heat presses can be used for demanding jobs -- football uniforms, for example -- with the proper material. However, each type has its limitations.

This forum has lots of info about inkjet, laser, plastisol, flock, vinyl, and other kinds of transfers. And there are huge differences within these groups. It's a matter of matching the specific type of shirt you want to produce with the best type of proceess.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

lokster said:


> where can i get flock foil and thermoflex, first time ive heard of the papers.


like cmyk said, they are rolls of material.. thermoflex and flock are cut with a plotter. foil is applied with adhesive. 

i forgot to mention that some of my tees have been washed at least 20 times.

i buy my stuff from hotfixfilms.com in pasadena.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

lokster said:


> people will wear the shirt and wash it with cold or hot regardless of what you tell them



I tell everyone that and, eventually I want to have tags with that on the shirts, that way if something happens I covered my a$$. Not that I wouldn't replace something that is defective, but if the garments are properly cared for then they will last longer.


----------



## lokster (Sep 9, 2007)

wow ive learnt alot. so to make it more convienent could you please share what are some of the combinations you do to keep a heat pressed design on a shirt longer.

i know for some they stretch the design after a press on a garment.
some rub the design with parchment and cloth.

what are papers and temperatures and heat press times for maximum durability?


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

lokster said:


> wow ive learnt alot. so to make it more convienent could you please share what are some of the combinations you do to keep a heat pressed design on a shirt longer.
> 
> i know for some they stretch the design after a press on a garment.
> some rub the design with parchment and cloth.
> ...


i always re-press my desing with a teflon sheet just to make sure. sometimes the first press wont do it. 

temperature and pressure varies between transfers. from my experience, it ranges between 320-350 @ medium pressure.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> I have been doing wash test with Jet pro SofStretch on 100 percent cotton two shirts
> 1.washed with the instructions that comes with it washed 15 times now still looks the same as when I did it
> 
> 2. washed in hot water and dry15 times with heat still has bright colors but some of the fibers are showing rich gaves it slit white look to it
> I am going to try to do 30 washs and then post here to show what they look like


 
Wow thats nice to hear im going to try my first shirts in the morning with jet pro. quick question how long did you let your transfers sit after printing them before you pressed them. by the way you should post your results in the thread where we are discussing jetpro right now. i dont have the link right now but if you typ jetpro softstretch im sure it will come up


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

not sure I print 10 to 20 and then go and press I all ways do the frist tansfer last


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

opps last tansfer that I print is last sorry


----------

